# VMware autofit not working in 10.0 and new Xorg



## tuaris (Aug 3, 2014)

I have successfully installed VMWare Tools and I am using the following drivers which are working properly. The problem is I am not able to use the autofit and clipboard sharing features of VMware in my FreeBSD 10.0 guest.  

x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse
x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware
x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard


```
uname -a
FreeBSD ghostbsd 10.0-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p6 #0: Thu Jul  3 07:02:56 ADT 2014     root@ericbsd.ghostbsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GHOSTBSD  amd64
```

This is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "vmmouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "vmware"
	VendorName   "VMware, Inc"
    HorizSync    30-100
    VertRefresh  56-120
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "VMware SVGA"
	Driver      "vmware"
	BusID       "PCI:0:15:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "VMware SVGA"
	Monitor    "vmware"
EndSection
```

My /etc/rc.conf


```
fusefs_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
keymap="us.iso"
vmware_guest_vmblock_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmhgfs_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmmemctl_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmxnet_enable="YES"
vmware_guestd_enable="YES"
```

My /etc/make.conf

```
WITH_NEW_XORG=YES
```

The VMware kernel modules are loaded


```
root@ghostbsd:/home/daniel # kldstat 
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   21 0xffffffff80200000 1802980  kernel
 4    1 0xffffffff81a1b000 14db8    fuse.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81c12000 3a79     linprocfs.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff81c16000 37f01    linux.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81c4e000 16b1     uhid.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff81c50000 2108     vmmemctl.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff81c53000 2b90     vmblock.ko
```

VMWare Tools service is running


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/vmware-tools.sh status
vmtoolsd is running
```

I also have the /usr/local/bin/vmware-user-wrapper running in my desktop session.  I also have the misc/compat6x port installed.


----------

